# IBS and missing school



## Guest (Mar 24, 2016)

a


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

Happened to me all thru high school


----------



## kyxo (Mar 28, 2016)

Not even going to sugar coat this, do online school while you are figuring it out. You will be tremendously happier that way. You have to be open to sharing your thoughts if you want to get better.


----------

